# Carspunk?



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

Has anyone heard anything about this wax?

http://www.carspunk.com/?doing_wp_cron=1349470989.6948850154876708984375

Theres also a facebook page too, i did request a sample, however i havent heard anything since.

http://www.facebook.com/CarSpunk?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## ConorF (Oct 3, 2012)

Never heard of this before.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

The name really isnt very appealing :lol:


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Is it hand pumped??


----------



## Soapie (Aug 26, 2009)

O' Matron


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

jlw41 said:


> The name really isnt very appealing :lol:


I have to agree, not sure on the target audience of the stuff, certainly would feel daft going into a shop and asking if they sold it!


----------



## VXR.Tom (Jul 20, 2012)

Is this what over excited cars make :/


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Is it salty?


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

For that protein-enriched shine?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

shiniest, most hydrophobic and durable wax on the market

:lol: bold claims but we'll see.


----------



## Pugboi (Aug 17, 2012)

Is it me or is this the same sort of thing as waxybox ?? Sopose this sort of thing is going to be all we see now ??


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Ive asked them to put their bold claim to the test but no reply.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

Squadrone Rosso said:


> Is it hand pumped??


That's funny!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> shiniest, most hydrophobic and durable wax on the market
> 
> :lol: bold claims but we'll see.


:lol: even if this was true. the Name is so poor and unprofessional


----------



## carleko (Aug 6, 2012)

Bet you can only use it by hand.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I've signed up for more info, even though the beading in the photo doesn't look good.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

To all the pros out there it you get it dont ask your customers 

WOULD YOU LIKE ME TO RUB SOME SPUNK ON YOUR CAR?


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

Wonder what names they rejected before settling on this..


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

Keir said:


> even though the beading in the photo doesn't look good.


Depends what it is, that's actually beading.

Lace, Pearl, Neck :doublesho


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2012)

I couldn't admit to using it. Sounds like you get aroused by your car "I use car spunk".

Another strange one I found: Monkey Spunk: http://www.monkey-spunk.co.uk/


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Don't worry, so long as your car's wearing protection it won't cum to any harm


----------

